
Show HN: Data Is Plural – A weekly newsletter of useful/curious datasets - jsvine
https://tinyletter.com/data-is-plural
======
jsvine
TinyLetter archive: [https://tinyletter.com/data-is-
plural/archive](https://tinyletter.com/data-is-plural/archive)

Structured archive:
[https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1wZhPLMCHKJvwOkP4jucl...](https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1wZhPLMCHKJvwOkP4juclhjFgqIY8fQFMemwKL2c64vk)

Most recent edition, sent yesterday: [https://tinyletter.com/data-is-
plural/letters/data-is-plural...](https://tinyletter.com/data-is-
plural/letters/data-is-plural-2015-11-04-edition)

~~~
adjwilli
Thanks for posting those links. The original link isn't to explanatory about
what types of content the mailing list will have.

~~~
jsvine
Good point. I've now updated the text on the landing page, to the extent
that's possible with TinyLetter.

------
rawdisk
One of the very, very few "Show HN's" I would give an A+ for the idea. Even
better would be a focus on FTP, e.g., datasets available as bulk data without
silly "API's". In the early days of the internet posting about such datasets
was quite common. Meanwhile I have to continually write flex scanners to
transform MySQL and JSON into something useable with kdb (someday maybe I can
do all the munging in q). Not to mention all the "scraping". But I am so used
to cutting through Javscript and other cruft it does not bother me anymore.

Dataset discovery. A+ for idea.

------
daviross
This looks excellent. Are you wedded to the email newsletter distribution
format, or would RSS be reasonable as well?

------
thehoff
Great idea! Subscribed. Have you posted to Datatau? I'll bet there's some
folks over there that would be interested as well.

~~~
jsvine
Thanks! I haven't yet, but that's a great idea. Will do so shortly.

------
cstuder
Very cool idea, I've just subscribed as well.

And I am thinking about starting the same thing, but for my own country. The
current links are almost exclusively from the US.

------
fiatjaf
So no one is using dat, despite all the hype? [http://dat-
data.com/](http://dat-data.com/)

------
edaniels
Love the idea. Is this the first of its kind?

